# Hi from Romania!



## enny (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm new in the world of this thing of soaping. I made my first batch 6 days ago using 70% olive oil, 20% coconut oil and 10% castor oil. Added lavender EO too. Unmolded it after 42 hours and was a bit oily but  after 1 day it dried up.
I'm very happy with this forum, I'm learning a lot.

Happy soap-making to all!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Susie (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey and welcome!


----------



## lsg (Jan 24, 2016)

Congratulations on your first batch and welcome to the forum.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome, Enny! :wave: Your first batch looks like it came out much better than my first batch! Good job!


IrishLass


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome enny!  Glad your first soap was a success! Stick around and you are sure to have a lot more.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome and congratulations on your first batch!


----------



## pinksmartapple (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome! Greetings from Serbia [emoji4]


----------



## enny (Jan 25, 2016)

pinksmartapple said:


> Welcome! Greetings from Serbia [emoji4]



Hi! We are neighbours!  may I ask, where you buy your soap making supplies? Here is difficult to find anything...


----------



## pinksmartapple (Jan 25, 2016)

enny said:


> Hi! We are neighbours!  may I ask, where you buy your soap making supplies? Here is difficult to find anything...


Some oils I can find at the supermarket but mostly from online apothecaries. Pigments and FOs are nearly impossible to get here so I plan on buying them when I visit my parents in Germany. HTH


----------



## enny (Jan 25, 2016)

pinksmartapple said:


> Some oils I can find at the supermarket but mostly from online apothecaries. Pigments and FOs are nearly impossible to get here so I plan on buying them when I visit my parents in Germany. HTH



You are lucky! In western Europe you can find almost everything for reasonable  
prices.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and the world of soapmaking. Your first soap looks great and you are going to love it. 
My hubby's Grandpa was from Romania. Off topic, but do you make Farina soup?


----------



## pinksmartapple (Jan 25, 2016)

enny said:


> You are lucky! In western Europe you can find almost everything for reasonable
> prices.


Some soapers here order their micas and fragrances from Germany. The shipping is expensive but they order together and split it. If they deliver to Serbia they surely will to Romania, too. [emoji4]

You could try ordering from german online shops or even from eBay. I know some Serbian soapers do.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 25, 2016)

Manske-shop have international shipping that doesn't break the bank, with a decent selection. Vita Von waldehoe is also a top supplier of mine. I'm not affiliated with them, I just just them for most of my supplies


----------



## enny (Jan 26, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Manske-shop have international shipping that doesn't break the bank, with a decent selection. Vita Von waldehoe is also a top supplier of mine. I'm not affiliated with them, I just just them for most of my supplies



Thanks for the information. Vita Von Waldehoe don't ship to Romania. Manske-shop would be a good source but for an order up to 9 kg the shipping cost is 29€!!! :shock::shock::shock: and only for Romania! For all other EU countries the shipping is 10 euros.


----------



## enny (Jan 26, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Manske-shop have international shipping that doesn't break the bank, with a decent selection. Vita Von waldehoe is also a top supplier of mine. I'm not affiliated with them, I just just them for most of my supplies



I saw in the Manske shop something like Naturidentische Ätherische Öle. What kind of essential oil is this? What is the difference between these oils and true essential oils? Sorry for bothering you, I don't know German, I'm using Chrome's translator.


----------



## pinksmartapple (Jan 26, 2016)

Naturidentisch means they are identical to natural oils but are made in a lab. Made using the recipe of natural oils so to speak, so they are synthetic.


----------



## enny (Jan 29, 2016)

pinksmartapple said:


> Naturidentisch means they are identical to natural oils but are made in a lab. Made using the recipe of natural oils so to speak, so they are synthetic.



So they aren't natural EO's nor fragrance oils, right?


----------



## enny (Jan 29, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> Welcome to the forum and the world of soapmaking. Your first soap looks great and you are going to love it.
> My hubby's Grandpa was from Romania. Off topic, but do you make Farina soup?



Maybe, but I don't now exactly what you name Farina soup. Can be something like this:

http://bucataria-romaneasca.ro/wp-content/uploads/supa-de-pui-cu-galuste-din-gris.jpg


----------



## pinksmartapple (Jan 29, 2016)

enny said:


> So they aren't natural EO's nor fragrance oils, right?


Right


----------



## pinksmartapple (Jan 29, 2016)

enny said:


> So they aren't natural EO's nor fragrance oils, right?


Right.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi enny, and congratulations on your first batch!


----------



## regansoap (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello enny from uk - happy soaping


----------

